# Altima 2010 timing belt or chain?



## sehs33 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

Am buying a 2010 2010 Altima 2.5s and I have a couple of questions please:

Do 2010 Altimas have a timing belt or chain?
On what mileage should it be changed?
Any idea where I can download the owner manual and/or the repair and maintenance guide?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2010 Altima engines use a timing chain assembly which normally should never need to be replaced; just be sure to change the motor oil and filter on a regular basis to prevent any sludge from forming which could impact the chain tensioner.

You can download an FSM from this site:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## sehs33 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just contacted the site owner to get access info...

Thanks plenty rogoman for the prompt response; highly appreciated


----------



## life-is-a-journey (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi! Here is a link to a PDF 2010 Nissan Service & Maintenance Guide. It looks like the one that came with my 2010 Nissan Altima. Not sure if it is a universal one, I think it is because it has some parenthesis with some vechicles listed in it for certain services that are listed. Sorry that sounded silly so here is an example of what I mean. Replace transfer case oil (4WD/AWD). It has been months since you posted the request, but sorry I just joined in November/12.
https://owners.nissanusa.com/content/techpub/common/2010/2010_N_SMG.pdf


----------



## sehs33 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks life-is-a-journey...

I bought the car and I am loving it; 80km maintenance is soon hope Nissan lousy dealer we have doesn't bankrupt me


----------

